# Eggs



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

Is eating 1 or 2 eggs everyday bad for you and your body?

I hear it's very unhealthy. :confused:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

never ever heard that. I eat like 3 eggs for breakfast 
of course with some waffles


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 30, 2008)

Eggs have LOTS of cholesterol in them. Just don't eat like over 3 a day and you're fine . I think they're actually healthy in other ways.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 30, 2008)

Egg whites are amazing. It's the yolks that have cholesterol.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

*note to self*
cut down on eggs
eat more waffles


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 30, 2008)

I hate eggs. So it doesn't really affect me. But I would think that eggs would be really healthy as long as you don't eat seventy three in one day.
And don't eat them raw... that's just disgusting.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 30, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I hate eggs. So it doesn't really affect me. But I would think that eggs would be really healthy as long as you don't eat seventy three in one day.
> And don't eat them raw... that's just disgusting.



Crap, I might not live much longer then.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 30, 2008)

I make am omelette almost every morning. but I only use two eggs so it shouldn't be that bad


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 30, 2008)

During the holidays, I get bored easily and easily eat 10 a day.

SERIOUS. Parents not at home so I cook my own meals.

3 half boiled eggs for breakfast

4 egg sandwiches for lunch

3-egg omelet for dinner

3+3+4=10


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

I acually read (well, skimmed over) an article in the paper a few days ago about eggs and cholesterol. I think it said that the amount of cholesterol in them was offset by their other health benefits, and something in the white helped to combat high cholesterol.

However, if I remembered incorrectly, then that was all false.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Kubismo said:


> Meet your Meat
> 
> 
> "...
> ...



I hope you know that I'm not going to read all of that


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 30, 2008)

Kubismo said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'm not going to read all of that
> ...



I read quite a lot, yet I can't be bothered to actually read any of that.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 30, 2008)

It is now around 10:50 a.m. EST.

I have not eaten breakfast yet.

I think that I will go eat 1 egg.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> It is now around 10:50 a.m. EST.
> 
> I have not eaten breakfast yet.
> 
> I think that I will go eat 1 egg.



I ate 2 eggs and 2 waffles about 15 minutes before you (10:35 AM EST)


----------



## blgentry (Aug 30, 2008)

Eggs are a great source of protein and other vitamins. But yes, they are rather high in cholesterol. One common recommendation from health conscious people is to make a 6 egg omelet, using 1 full egg and 5 egg whites. Or a 6 egg scramble, again with the same proportions. I find it to be a PITA to separate 5 egg whites, but it can be done.

I'm lazy, so I buy Egg Beaters. They are 99% real egg whites, with all of the vitamins and nutrients from the yolk added back in, *without* the cholesterol. Yes Egg Beaters are a bit more expensive than full eggs. Yes, Egg Beaters do not have the same consistency as eggs. Yes, they are close enough that you'll enjoy them unless you are a cholesterol addict.  

I recommend careful preparation (so you don't dry them out, or undercook them, just like real eggs). I also recommend hot sauce. Because hot sauce goes on almost everything!  Datildoit in particular ROCKS on Egg Beaters.

Brian.


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2008)

First thing I thought of when I saw this topic: http://www.notcot.com/archives/2006/10/egg_cuber.html


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2008)

shelley said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw this topic: http://www.notcot.com/archives/2006/10/egg_cuber.html


hah! that is funny in so many ways


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 31, 2008)

Eggs have a lot of cholesterol, but they are not sure on the effects of the cholesterol in the human blood stream.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2008)

shelley said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw this topic: http://www.notcot.com/archives/2006/10/egg_cuber.html



what is the point of this invention? to save space when packing hard-boiled eggs? why would you need this?!?!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2008)

Those eggs look slightly like a pillowed 7x7x7 in shape.

But yes, that's pretty pointless.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 31, 2008)

Its bad for older and more elderly people, but for young people, its very healthy.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 31, 2008)

What do you get when you cross an egg and a V-Cube?

An egg cuber.

Seriously, they _do_ look like pillowed cubes. And what's the point of making them cubish?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 31, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> What do you get when you cross an egg and a V-Cube?
> 
> An egg cuber.
> 
> Seriously, they _do_ look like pillowed cubes. And what's the point of making them cubish?




TYPE-EGG DIY...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 31, 2008)

Oooh! Don't even need to lube it!


----------



## shelley (Aug 31, 2008)

I think it's so they don't roll around when you try to slice them. Or for the obsessive cuber in your life.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 1, 2008)

I freaking love eggs. They are absolutely delicious and thats all that matters.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Those eggs look slightly like a pillowed 7x7x7 in shape.
> 
> But yes, that's pretty pointless.



pointlessly awesome that is ;-)

Chris


----------

